# Banned!!!!



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Well my membership on the Jag forum didn't last very long :roll: Apparently they don't enjoy being called a bunch of unfriendly, unhelpful, grumpy old ***** and they've banned me :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Well fancy that!

Of course you do need to appreciate your audience - a bunch of middle-England, 60+ Daily Mail readers. Grumpy old men with no sense of humour! Never mind - we still love you. :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ha ha never one to mince your words :lol:

A link to it would be good


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I used to like the cases of Harmon Rabb, former Navy fighter pilot, and his fellow lawyers but never knew there was a forum


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

You didn't mess about did you........ :lol:

Steviedxt 
Ranking: Newbie

Posts: 2
Joined: Fri Nov 26, 2010 7:57 pm 
Car Model: 2.1 V6 X-Type

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Perhaps we have another "manners" issue to discuss.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I asked a question earlier today and plenty of people viewed it, but not one reply. I'm afraid to say I lost it a little bit


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

You have to remember mate that not all forums follow our methods...

if you don't know the answer to a question then just hazard a guess, or make a joke about it :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

How fucking unf******* reasonable. What a complete bunch of beige trousered, stained underweared, retired and tardy muppets... :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> How fucking unf******* reasonable. What a complete bunch of beige trousered, stained underweared, retired and tardy muppets... :lol:


Exactly mate, couldn't of said it better myself :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SteviedTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > How fucking unf******* reasonable. What a complete bunch of beige trousered, stained underweared, retired and tardy muppets... :lol:
> ...


Well thank you sir! :lol: Nice star use right? :wink:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Well that's what you get for joining a jag forum with a Mondeo :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> Well that's what you get for joining a jag forum with a Mondeo :lol:


You can coff, :lol: I didn't have a choice


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Excellent use of stars, maybe if my post on the jag forum had gone something like, You **** ** ******** ******* *** ********* ****** * ******* ******* ***** ****** * ***** ** *** ******** *******! I might not of got banned :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> AudiDoDatDen said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's what you get for joining a jag forum with a Mondeo :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Try here 

http://www.fordownersclub.com/forums/in ... owforum=13


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SteviedTT said:


> Excellent use of stars, maybe if my post on the jag forum had gone something like, You **** ** ******** ******* *** ********* ****** * ******* ******* ***** ****** * ***** ** *** ******** *******! I might not of got banned :lol:


Yeah f****** right. There is absof****** no ******* ******* chance of that now is there, you Irish son of a *****.

Love you buddy..x


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > AudiDoDatDen said:
> ...


You p*** taking m***** f****** *** of ***** :lol:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Ha ha ha I've rejoined under a suedo, psu, nsu, another name and using my GF's email. Those old f****** can get ready now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SteviedTT said:


> Ha ha ha I've rejoined under a suedo, psu, nsu, another name and using my GF's email. Those old f****** can get ready now :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well we'll all join under some c*** f****** alias P********** pseudonym. We can't have beige c**** ruling car world as well as the f****** banks. They can all get down and suck h***Y f******* G****** McK****'s minge as far as I'm concerned... :wink:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> They can all get down and suck h***Y f******* G****** McK****'s minge as far as I'm concerned... :wink:


You leave that horny little minx out of this :lol: :lol:


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is turning into an advert for a Chubby Brown DVD. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Anthony.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

> http://www.fordownersclub.com/forums/index.php?showforum=13


for downers club? :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> You have to remember mate that not all forums follow our methods...
> 
> if you don't know the answer to a question then just hazard a guess, or make a joke about it :lol:


LOL +1 I personally think a lots of views and no responses = either no-one knows the answer OR it has been asked so many times before that no-one can be arsed to respond 

2 posts and a ban - that is even worse than Gazzer on here 

Charlie


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

What happened to gazzer? I quite enjoyed his take on life. On the issue of getting banned it took me three posts to get kicked off the UK Ferrari forum yesterday, thought i'd get me a little payback, but apparently my new usename is now Troll. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

oceans7 said:


> What happened to gazzer? I quite enjoyed his take on life.


Oh he is back now Clarissa  it was only a weeks ban.

Charlene


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Charlie said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > You have to remember mate that not all forums follow our methods...
> ...


oh fuk me...........i can swear in here can i?????? up yours chazz ya gnat munching dwarfe loving bearded tardy arsed min*e flap.

wow that felt good.............sozz fellas n any ladies reading, but being good is soddin hard work and pent up anger is like trying to hold onto molten lead at times. (ok bends over for nicks big footing boot to come flying at 600mph)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hoofookingray... 

Someone with some spunk posting on the forum... :lol:

Too many frightened nambypamby non-entities on here for my liking... :lol:

"Ooooh hello, you look like a nice young man, of course you can come in and rip me off. Let me open my arms...."

Dah-de-dah... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just realised its sunday............hate these 7 days a week run ups to xmas. i will say three hail Audi's and 15 our TT's for my sins.
is this like the old boozers where man and women had sep bars...........loved those days, a man could drink all lunch without sum stupid comment about hair or poxy make up.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> oh fuk me...........i can swear in here can i?????? up yours chazz ya gnat munching dwarfe loving bearded tardy arsed min*e flap.
> 
> wow that felt good.............sozz fellas n any ladies reading, but being good is soddin hard work and pent up anger is like trying to hold onto molten lead at times. (ok bends over for nicks big footing boot to come flying at 600mph)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Nick is sensible enough to know that we rip the piss out of each other and that isn't a "personal attack" well obviously it is but not in a bad way 

Charlie


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

haha :lol: :lol: and heres me thinking your a nice pleasent fella aswell stevie.....


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I am mate, I'm the nicest guy I know. It's just that they were a bunch of intolerable, ignorant, unhelpful old bastards. I'll sort them out though :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> I am mate, I'm the nicest guy I know. It's just that they were a bunch of intolerable, ignorant, unhelpful old bastards. I'll sort them out though :lol:


how old steve? hopefully over 46 and phewww..........if under LEARN SOME MANNERS YOUNG MAN lol


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you sooo much gazzer, that's the 1st time I've been called a young man for a very long time :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> Thank you sooo much gazzer, that's the 1st time I've been called a young man for a very long time :lol: :lol:


fuk m8...........u not in the age bracket for a jag dude re ya lol


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Mentally or physically mate :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> Mentally or physically mate :lol:


either as tbh i'm prob physically in for a bugatti......but mentaly a plastic pig on run up to xmas work load lol.
so yeah join the club dude lol.


----------

